# Sangoma PCI T1 card?

## qsc33

Has anyone used this card and the included wanpipe tools with gentoo? 

If so how well did it work for you?

http://www.sangoma.com/514ft1.htm

Thanks,

Dale

----------

## qsc33

I highly recommend this card!!  Sangoma did a great job with this one.

----------

## pjp

Please tell me this is for work?  I would love to have a T1 or Fractional at home :drool:

----------

## qsc33

it was for work, I would love to a T at home too... lost mine when I moved from San Francisco

----------

